# problème "lecteur" barette mémoire



## denisbalibouse (10 Novembre 2005)

Bonsoir,

Il me semble que j'ai un problème de barrette mémoire ou plutôt du "Lecteur".

J'ai un powerbook G4 1,67 ghz acheté en mars 2005 avvec 512 MB de DDR SDRAM de base en 1024 rajoutée.
Ce soir je vais faire un tour sur plus d'infos sur ce mac et voit y pas que je vois dans la mémoire que le lower est vide. Je fais un échange des deux barretes et je redérmarre et voilà que le lowere est toujours vide, donc c'est deja pas la barrette qui merde mais le "lecteur".

Quelqu'un as-t-il une idée de la source du problème et quoi faire ?

merci d'avance pour vos lumières.

Denis


----------



## Skatershi (10 Novembre 2005)

Bah tu as deux solutions,

-Soit tu rapporte ton powerbook chez Apple

-Tu retente la manoeuvre de repositionement des 2 barretes mémoire

-Je te donne une adresse e-mail pour contacter des pros de chez apple en suisse auquel ils repondent a ta question en moin de 24h

voila


----------



## denisbalibouse (10 Novembre 2005)

PowerTiger a dit:
			
		

> Bah tu as deux solutions,
> 
> -Soit tu rapporte ton powerbook chez Apple




Bah comme beaucoup de gens je peux aps vraiment me permettre avant la pause de Noel.



			
				PowerTiger a dit:
			
		

> Bah tu as deux solutions,
> 
> -Je te donne une adresse e-mail pour contacter des pros de chez apple en suisse auquel ils repondent a ta question en moin de 24h
> 
> voila



Là je suis volontiers preneur pour essayer un diagnostif plus précis.
Tu peux passer par le message privé


----------



## ratofil (10 Novembre 2005)

J'ai le même problème avec mon PWB alu acheté aussi en mars dernier. 512 Mo d'origine + autant rajouté lors de l'achat.
Il y a 6 jours j'ai eu Kernel Panic plusieurs fois. J'ai fait réparer par l'Utilitaire Disque et tout semblait normal.
C'est tout à fait par hasard en cherchant autre chose, que j'ai constaté que je n'avais plus que 512 Mo au lieu du giga attendu. Je suis allé illico chez mon vendeur boulevard st Germain (non pas le gros, un petit très sympa...) et on a inerverti les barrettes, redémarré sans, etc... Toujours le même pb. Donc il est convenu que je ramène mon précieux pour qu'on l'envoie à la maison mère, il est sous garantie.

Mais:
En rentrant, je suis allé faire un tour sur les forums de support Apple et il semble que ce problème existe sur d'autres machines au point qu'on y trouve une pétition en ligne avec menaces de "class action".
C'est dans le forum PWB G4, alu
http://discussions.info.apple.com/webx?50@462.mOhvaewBVQs.2@.68bcc61e
Certains disent qu'Apple a effacé des thread qui parlaient de la même chose; je n'en sais rien mais j'angoisse un peu d'envoyer mon très cher en réparation...


----------



## denisbalibouse (10 Novembre 2005)

oui merci pour ton message.
J'ai fait le même truc que toi et ton petit revendeur.
Après j'ai aussi fait un tour sur le site Apple, je savais pas qu'il y avait des forums.
bref je suis bon pour un retour sous garantie mais la vie sans mon PWB me semble impossible.
Il va me falloir prendre conger quelques jours sans savoir combien.
pas très pratique.

Si il y a des gens qui ont eu une telle expéreince ça prend combien de temps ce remplacement ??


----------



## Casodex (10 Novembre 2005)

Hello à tous
J'ai la même configuration que vous.
Le pb vient de se poser pour moi également et ce juste.... apres ma mise à jour en 10.3.4.
Je pense que le probleme vient de là.
Je suis encore sous garantie avec les 90 jours apple care. J'essaye de les contacter samedi (pour cause fermé demain 11 Novembre en France) et je vous tiens au courant.
Si bien entendu quelqu'un à une idée avant je suis preneur.
a plus
Caso


----------



## Casodex (10 Novembre 2005)

y a pas moyen d'annuler la mise à jour ???


----------



## Casodex (15 Novembre 2005)

Bon ben voilà.
J'ai inversé mes deux barrettes mémoires et le meme slot reste toujours inactif.
Donc coup de tel à Apple Care :

Technicien de Niveau II 

Retour de la machine en usine pour changer la carte mere....

Voilà.
Je vous tiens au courant de la suite.
A plus
Caso 


PS Je vais aller égorger une poule vierge un soir de pleine lune  en espérant qu'ils me retournent un nouveau modèle. Non c'est pas possible.... dommage


----------



## denisbalibouse (15 Novembre 2005)

je ne sais pas à quel moment ça m'a fait ça en fait.

Je suis surtout intéressé par le temps que ça te prendra de faire la réparation.
Ca déterminera ma période de congé forcé .....


----------



## Casodex (15 Novembre 2005)

l'ingenieur de Niv II a dit :
7 à 10 jours
auquel il faut rajouter 24 à 48 heures pour receptionner le carton de chez UPS.
Voilà.
Je te tiens au courant dans tous les cas.
Caso


----------



## Casodex (17 Novembre 2005)

Voilà mon précieux vient de partir à St Mangouste pour sa reparation dans sa boite de chez UPS.
Voilà je vous tiens au courant du pb et de la date de retour.

Caso


----------



## denisbalibouse (17 Novembre 2005)

7 à 10 jours ben ça va être plus long que je peux tenir ....


----------



## Casodex (20 Novembre 2005)

Et hop 72 heures de passé !
Ca commence à faire déjà long.... je viens de sortir mon vieux compaq (plus de 6 ans d'existence) ben ca fait tout drôle. Au moins j'ai le temps de prendre un café, allumer le feu dans la cheminée, étendre la peau d'ours devant et piquer un petit somme avant que la machine ne me laisse accéder au net ! Mais bon c'est mieux que rien.

Je vous tiens au courant de l'apparition des premiers signes de manque d'OS X.

Caso


----------



## Casodex (22 Novembre 2005)

Hello
Hier petit message de DHL me disant être passés pour me deposer un paquet.
Aujourd'hui je receptionne !!
Mon powerbook est revenu ... reception le 22 apres un envoi le 17. Plutot bien. De plus c'est pas une machien de remplacement, c'est ma machine.
Et là mes deux slot memoir fonctionne bien avec 1 Go de Ram effective.
Juste le premier demarrage fut different avec plusieurs lignes de code tres rapides avant proposition de selection d'un utilisateur (les connaisseurs nous donnerons les explications)
Donc pas de soucis pour ta machine si le pb est le même ce n'est pas si long que cela.
A plus
Caso tout content de retrouver sa machine !


----------



## denisbalibouse (23 Novembre 2005)

Que des bonnes nouvelles tout ça.
je vais quand même essayer de trouver un deal avec un magasin pour un prêt ou une location car je suis un drogué de travail.

Merci A+

Denis


----------



## denisbalibouse (1 Décembre 2005)

Après contact avec le support Apple en Suisse il est uniquement possible de laisser le portable pour réparation dans un magasin agréé ce qui va faciliter grandement ma réparation.

And I think to myself, what a wonderful world
Yes, I think to myself, what a wonderful world

Oh yeah


----------



## Komac (1 Décembre 2005)

j'ai eu ce problème il y a environ 1 année avec un Alu 15" de première génération... retour au magasin, changement de la carte mère sous garantie, retour en moins de 10 jours, si je me souvient bien... depuis, plus de blêmes.


----------



## denisbalibouse (1 Décembre 2005)

Le magasin a constaté le prob, il commanderont une carte mère quand j'aurai récupéré le 12" que ma copine me prête pendant la réparation. Ouf !
Donc il ne devrait rester que 3 jours en magasin si tout va bien selon la charmante technicienne. Ca fait plaisir de voir une femme dans un département technique ! ;-)


----------



## ratofil (2 Décembre 2005)

Voilà, j'avais déposé mon PWB sous garantie samedi dernier et ce vendredi on me téléphone pour venir le récupérer: 6 jours dont 1 we! C'était  chez Gingko à Paris où je l'avais acheté.
Le slot fonctionne. La carte mère a probablement été changée, j'en sais rien. Il a fallu que je redonne l'autorisation à lire la musique achetée sur iTunes (j'avais oublié de la supprimer en le confiant).
Y a-t-il parmi vous des psychanalystes pouvant me dire si je dois prendre des précautions particulières avec une nouvelle carte-mère?
Et où est la carte-père?


----------



## denisbalibouse (3 Décembre 2005)

selon mon ingénieur de de copain de whsiky spécialiste. le slot mémoire étant soudé à la carte mère si il y a un prob avec celui-ci (le slot) c'est un écahnge standard ! Donc tout devrait fontiiooner tip top normal  ;-)


----------



## ratofil (30 Juin 2006)

Je reviens ouvrir cette discussion puisque 6 mois après la réparation du slot mémoire le problème se pose de nouveau sur mon PWB.
Apple ayant prolongé sa garantie pour ce problème spécifique, je suis retourné chez mon revendeur et ma machine est partie se faire soigner en soins intensifs quelque part.....


----------



## finevine (17 Juillet 2006)

Salut

Pareil pour moi j'ai eu ma carte mère de changée et puis 3-4 mois après, je ne me rappelle plus exactement j'ai eu le même problème.

Étant en Nouvelle Zélande j'ai été bien content d'avoir l'Applecare avec garantie internationale.

Ici ça a mis 3 jours

J'ai une nouvelle carte mère... La troixième !

C'est un brin fou tout ça...


----------



## Frodon (17 Juillet 2006)

Ce problème est connu d'Apple et bénéficie d'une extension de garantie exceptionnelle (pour ce problème uniquement hein!): http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=303173


----------



## finevine (17 Juillet 2006)

Oui oui je sais 

Je faisais juste remarquer que c'est la deuxième fois que l'on me change ma carte mère.


----------



## Tox (17 Juillet 2006)

Frodon a dit:
			
		

> Ce problème est connu d'Apple et bénéficie d'une extension de garantie exceptionnelle (pour ce problème uniquement hein!): http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=303173


 Un peu comme le problème d'affichage des iBook, il y a prise en charge, mais on peut légitimement se demander si la réparation résoud la problème ou ne fait que le repousser...


----------

